# Introducing Chantel



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, the breeder of Angel & Billy bred their mom for one last breeding before getting her and the male spayed/neutered. This was her third and last litter and I love Grace so much that I really wanted to get a full sister as this will be the last. Spoospirit and I went down to look at the two females she had left and decided that this little girl fit our requirement of temperament/personality and form/structure. Her name is Chantel and she is so much like Grace in many ways (except color of course..lol). She is going to be wonderful in the nursing homes (already is ) LOVES everyone and everything, is super fast runner like Grace so is going to be great in agility, and is gorgeous to watch move... did someone say "show career"? lol.

Anyway, here is the sweet girl... before her shave (at the breeders) and after. OHH, and she has not soiled the house or her crate since she has come home last Thursday!! She already knows to sit and wait for her food and learned not to jump up on people. She is so smart and so wanting to please! She loves her big "adopted" sister, Ivy and her BIG real sister Grace.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

WOW! What a sweetheart! She is so adorable! Love the color and the rich black nose! She is a doll! (love the shaved face!)
CONGRATULATIONS on your new baby!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh jester's mom, Chantel is sooooooo adorable. Looks as if she already fits in perfectly. In your pictures of her on the home, looked like her face had already been shaved, did the breeders do it for you before you left? Sure sounds like a smart one and is learning house rules real quick. Poodles are just so smart. Have fun with you new little one and all the others as well, I know that you will, I can tell by all the nice pix that you post.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

She is very beautiful.
Congratulations.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone. We are definitely very, very pleased with our crew. 

Fubutz, the first two pics of her were taken at the breeders and you can see that she is unclipped in them. The breeder likes to leave them natural faced as some people like their pups that way, and she likes the natural poodle face. My sister and I clipped her face/feet/tail after we left, in the car...lol... we stopped at the ocean since we were only 15 minutes away and took her out (with all the other poos) for her first outing but clipped her first. She wasn't crazy about having her face clipped but she was pretty good for her first time, and didn't fuss about her feet but we only did the tops of them before taking her out to the beach. We finished the job right after we got home.

We were so surprised when we put the collar on her and took her out with the others at the beach. She acted like she had always been with us and out on walks with us. She never fought the collar/lead or anything even though she had never had one on yet, and followed along with her tail up and wagging just having a grand time. Of course, she had the other poodles to follow along with, but she was out front, on her own most of the time absolutely enthralled with seeing everything. She is the perfect combo of temperament. She is bold and outgoing, nothing scares her, yet she loves people and is extremely tractable to learning. 

LOL... right now, as I write this, Chantel and Ivy are playing tug-a-war with a stuffy.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

So, is Chantel related to my Rogan also? and I was curious, Chantel is such a pretty name, how did you come up with it?


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Awww! She is adorable!

Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

She's lovely!


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow Jester's mom!! Chantel is beautiful!!! I love the photos....what a gorgeous puppy. I especially love your closeup  You made me realize I haven't taken closeups of Cozi! I really need to...

Enjoy your beautiful girl  I can't wait to see more pix


----------



## stepanelle (Aug 3, 2009)

What a beauty, I am sure you have lots of fun to look forward to!!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

What a looker, <whistle>!! She looks like butter cream and oh so yummy! Gotta love the clean face and Black pebble nose!!!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

She's beautiful! How lucky she is to join a home with other poodles to play with.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

She's way tooo adorable... I love her pretty head and nice almond shaped eyes. Good pic (litter pic), she is beautiful!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks again, everyone. Yeah, I think we did very well with picking her. She is all we are looking for in our breeding program and a love to have in the family! But, we already knew that the chances of having a wonderful personality was great as both Grace & Billy are WONDERFUL! I am thrilled to have been able to get a Grace full sister before she fixed the parents.

I know that apricots don't do as well in the AKC ring due to their color, not like white's & black's, but she is such a wonderful looking girl and has such wonderful movement, great reach & drive, straight coming and going, that even if it takes a little longer, I am sure we can finish her. 



*heather* said:


> So, is Chantel related to my Rogan also? and I was curious, Chantel is such a pretty name, how did you come up with it?


No, heather, she is not. My Ivy and Spoospirit's Taffy are the ones related. Chantel is Billy & Grace's full sister. 
About her name, I was agonizing over what to call her, we thought of a few names like Surri... as her registered name is going to be Wispynook's Sweet Surrender of Serius so Surri for Surrender, but it just didn't seem to fit her, then we thought of Sandy as her first outing with us was at the ocean beach and she got full of sand and her color is like sand, but that just didn't feel right to me either. Then, all of a sudden, I was holding her and talking to her four days after we got her and the name Chantel just came to my mind and I felt that it was just right for her. I looked up the meaning of it and it is an old French name meaning "stone", which goes with the sand idea...lol. So, that is the story behind her name. I normally like to have my pet for a little while and let them name themselves... if that makes any sense. I always seem to come up with a name once I get to know them that seems to fit them... in my views anyway...lol.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> She's way tooo adorable... I love her pretty head and nice almond shaped eyes. Good pic (litter pic), she is beautiful!


Thanks. Yes, her face is just so lovely and her eyes perfect! You should see the brother we wanted in the WORST way to get also. If we had space for another male, he would have come home with us in an instant. He, of course, has the personality that runs in Billy & Grace's family, and his form was to die for. Here is a pic of us stacking him. MAN, would he be great in the ring!!! And, VERY OUTGOING.. darn, I still want to go back and get him...LOL.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

She is a gorgeous girl. It looks like you had a tough decision deciding which one to choose. I absolutely love your pictures! It's neat to see she fit right in with the pack and is playing with Ivy. It looks like they will be best buds. 

I really like the name Chantel. It sounds so graceful and delicate. Congratulations on your new SPOO!!!


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

Chantel is just gorgeous, Congratulations


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Congratulations, she sounds like everything I would love in a poodle. She is very beautiful.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

she is beautiful!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Chantel I beautiful congrats on your new puppy. 

Are you going to show here and your black pup too ?


----------

